# 180W CREE Grow Panel w. Meanwell Drivers



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just stumbled upon this and found it sort of interesting as a "hangar queen" piece of equipment to be cannibalized.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/180W-cree-led-projector-led-grow_1080553062.html?s=p









Quick Details
Place of Origin: 
Guangdong China (Mainland)
Brand Name: 
NEW SHINE
Model Number: 
SN-SD180
IP grade: 
IP 65
Trade terms: 
FOB
MOQ: 
1PCS
Warranty: 
3 years
Driver brand name: 
MEAN WELL
LED: 
HIGH POWER LED LAMP/CREE-XBD
Price terms: 
TT
Voltage: 
AC120-265V
Fixture color: 
Black
Capacity: 
5000pcs/month
Packaging & Delivery
Packaging Detail: USE THICK CARTON PACKAGE
Delivery Detail: 20-25DAYS
Specifications

Specifications:
1,Model No:SN-SD180
2,Power:180W
3,Material:Fin-shaped Aluminum
4,LED light source:High power led/CREE-XBD


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

Lol I like how they say FOB price. Fresh of the boat ftw


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

LOL. I'm pretty sure that shippers would look a bit askance at that particular interpretation. ;P


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

180 watts of power from 144 LED's sounds like they are running them in there most efficient range. However this is more than enough light for a planted 120 gallon tank but the spread of light would probably mean you would want two of them. Also just because they are Cree LED's does not mean they will have a good spectrum for plants. They are not telling you what LEDs they are using? I imagine it is a mixture but a mixture of what in what ratio?

Then capacity 5,000 per month wonder how many is the minimum order at what price?


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'd definitely contact them about the spectral composition, but I'm assuming from their price range that single orders land somewhere around $250. Probably closer to $300 with To Your Door delivery, unless you want to go pick it up at the shipping yard's customs house.

I was thinking of just chopping it up into those 6 separate segments. I'm also assuming that there's 2 - 3 meanwell drivers in there. I'd keep the heat sinks, cap the ends and install LED link connectors in either end of each segment to allow for series connections. 

I'm thinking that 3 segments could each cover 1/3 of my tank. I haven't looked at the physical dimensions yet, but I'm guessing they'd provide enough coverage with some 1" flared, reflective stand offs, to keep them up off the glass. The other 3 segments could be arranged to handle my other tanks. If so, it's not a bad investment at all and most of the work is done for you.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

My suspicion is they are using either more than 3 or 4 mean well drivers. If the LED's are run in series with each LED pulling 3 Volts you would have 432 Volts required. Most meanwell drivers only run up to 54 volts so that would mean at least 8 Drivers. But they could be running them in a series parrellel combination to get away with less driver. 

Yes you could probably dissect the system But are the running 6 separate Heat sinks or does it just appear that way from the picture. There are loads of questions that probably won;t be answered unless you have your hands on the fixture. 

If you can get it for $300 then it would be a steal for that much wattage of Cree LED's. If the quality CREE LED's they make now they can each be run at much higher currents provided there is adequate cooling. The CREE-XBD Data sheet rates them at a max of 1 Amp and creates a full range of potential colors for this series. I suspect the manufacturer is only running them at 350ma in this system.


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

This seems to be the LED panel only w/ heat sink orientation shown. I wouldn't hesitate to run it through a saw & split it 6 ways. That seems manageable to me.









This shows the mounting bracket and, what I'm assuming is either a single driver or a unit containing several drivers. Wiring connections would be nice to see.









Here's another LED panel (224w) by an outfit called Focono, but I have no clue as to the spectral qualities.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Focono-Factory-224W-led-railway-tunnel_1692675128.html

If one wanted to go waaaay overboard, I'm thinking that each of LEDs could be bonded to a small Peltier junction (proper thermal orientation) then to the heat sink & all the collective juice run through a joule thief to a couple low power, brushless DC fans for self powered, self regulating cooling.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The one you linked to is a 3,000K light. You would have to change out most of the LED's in order to make it adaptable for a planted aquarium. Unless you wanted to grow an algae factory. Dependent on the plants your keeping the ideal is someplace between 5,000K and 7,000K


----------

